# Class B LTC in Boston question.



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

I recently graduated from Boston College in Chestnut Hill, and am now in the process of changing my residence from Maryland to Brighton. I'm a lifelong shooter/gun owner, just completed a firearms training/safety course at American Firearms School in North Attleboro this weekend. I want to bring some of my guns up to Massachusetts because I want to shoot some skeet and trap plus of course target shooting. 

I was originally going to just apply for a FID, since I wouldn't be able to bring my AR-15 or my M-1 Carbine to Boston regardless, and was willing to leave my Para P14LDA with my parents back in Maryland because I didn't want to bother with the trouble of getting a Class A. That and I probably couldn't pass the Boston marksmanship test without a couple months of regular shooting to train myself. But my instructor suggested that I just go for an LTC anyway, so I'm considering the Class B, which would allow me to bring my Ruger Mk II and perhaps a Colt up here to Boston. My question is, is the marksmanship test required for an LTC-B in Boston as well as the LTC-A? Like I said, I probably can't pass it if I had to take the test right now, so in the interests of expediency, I'd probably opt for an FID now and LTC later if the test is required.

Anyone who knows the answer to that please reply ASAP, as I'm planning to submit the forms to District 14 Allston/Brighton BPD later this week, once I get my Mass Driver's License. Any other advice would be greatly appreciated as well. Thanks!


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

why not just call licensing at BPD/HQ and ask them directly??


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Good point.


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> Why do you "need" all that firepower in Boston anyway, and why would you feel the "need" to carry a concealed weapon in the streets of Boston?You must be an extremist:ermm:


I'm sure that was tongue in cheek, but I don't want to carry concealed as it is. Class B doesn't allow concealed carry, which is slightly ridiculous considering it's called a License to Carry


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If you can't pass the Boston markmanship test you shouldn't own any guns. Just suck it up and go for the Class A, they'll restrict it nicely in Boston.

It's a license to carry to and from the range out that way, locked in a case, ammunition seperate, and locked in a case.

Consider this the MGL defines firearm as a pistol, now explain why you can't own pistols with a FIREARMS ID card.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

The Boston marksmanship test is a complete joke for anyone who is even remotely schooled in firearms. They give you a Ruger .38 revolver (former issued sidearm of Boston PD), and you basically have to punch a few holes in the paper. The best part is that you don't have to clean the gun afterwards.


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

The test is 30 rounds at 25 yards with a passing score of 210, right?


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

why not just ask your "instructor"?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I dont know anyone who was ever given a Class B, just go for the Class A anyway. Class B's are useless and dont need to exist.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> Again why do you "need" a gun in Boston?The city of Boston and the Comm. of Mass. have some of the most restrictive gun laws in the nation in order to protect you from criminals.*Criminals can't get guns because Mass. restricts everyone from being able to buy firearms.Guns are evil.Guns can hurt people*.


IMO, Guns are evil nor do they hurt people. It is the people that are using them that use them for evil purposes to hurt people.
And you are right, criminals can't get guns in this state -- LEGALLY. Im willing to wager that most are stolen or bought out of state by "Joe Blow's brother in law". But most people -- Chiefs of Police -- dont seem to recognize this fact and restrict the people that would like to carry a gun for protection. I look at it this way, If I was in a situation where my life was in jeopardy to the point of going to the ER and it would have been avoidable if I was carrying, my first call would be to significant other to let them know I was ok. My second call would be to my Lawyer to sue the Issuing Authority for refusing a protection / ALP permit.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

tazoez said:


> IMO, Guns are evil nor do they hurt people. It is the people that are using them that use them for evil purposes to hurt people.
> And you are right, criminals can't get guns in this state -- LEGALLY. Im willing to wager that most are stolen or bought out of state by "Joe Blow's brother in law". But most people -- Chiefs of Police -- dont seem to recognize this fact and restrict the people that would like to carry a gun for protection. I look at it this way, If I was in a situation where my life was in jeopardy to the point of going to the ER and it would have been avoidable if I was carrying, my first call would be to significant other to let them know I was ok. My second call would be to my Lawyer to sue the Issuing Authority for refusing a protection / ALP permit.


I think he was being scarcastic.....anyway: While i agree with your position - your lawsuit assertion is pretty silly.


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> Again why do you "need" a gun in Boston?The city of Boston and the Comm. of Mass. have some of the most restrictive gun laws in the nation in order to protect you from criminals.Criminals can't get guns because Mass. restricts everyone from being able to buy firearms.Guns are evil.Guns can hurt people.


I don't NEED a gun in Boston. I would LIKE to have a gun in Boston because I'm an avid shotgunner and consider skeet and trap, as well as waterfowl hunting to be some of the most enjoyable activities in my life. I would also LIKE to have a pistol in Boston because I want to target shoot, and I can't have a pistol without a class A/B LTC.

Back where I'm from, Maryland, which is pretty heavy on the gun control itself, we don't need an LTC to own and use a handgun, only to carry concealed. Because of this, I'm having difficulty understanding some of the regulations here, and can't really find clear answers anywhere. For example, I know that the marksmanship test is required for a class A LTC, but I can't even find a reference to it on the BPD site.

And if criminals can't get guns because Massachusetts restricts everyone, then explain why there's a massive billboard on the Mass Pike by Fenway that always has some sort of continued anti-gun message on it? Seriously. I've been studying and working on getting an LTC or FID for some time now, because I'm not a criminal and I obey the law. Please explain to me why a criminal (ie someone who breaks the law) should feel bound by the same laws that I obey to the letter, despite my misgivings about them?


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

Like I said before... call BPD HQ and ask for licensing....they will tell you what you need to know, also if youre that interested then find a firearms safety class (approved by MSP) here in mass (you'll need the certificate anyway) ( I took mine with Instructional Shooting in lowell Mass...and had lots of good info) and they will give you the low down on the requirements and the ins and outs of the laws... each town/city is different ,so hte best advice you'll get on this site is to CALL BPD! 617 343 4200

http://cityofboston.gov/police/faq.asp#license


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

I took the course with American Firearms School in Attleboro last weekend, so that's all set.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

jasonbr said:


> I think he was being scarcastic.....anyway: While i agree with your position - your lawsuit assertion is pretty silly.


I know he was, I just wanted to state my opinion on the matter. as for the suing part -- that is why I stated it, to be silly. 
Most people in this world would take the position of suing to the extreme. Was I being silly, yes. But now-a-days it is often a reality.


----------

